# indoor irrigation



## bejohnst (Oct 17, 2006)

Hey guys. I'm thinking about setting some sort of a water delivery system I can get to all my plants. I have 13 in large containers and it is hard to get to the back ones with the watering can. I was thinking about using a rubbermaid tub with a water pump inside and run tubing around the base of each plant. I was thinking i could just poke holes in the tube where i want the water to come out. Is this a logical plan or is there some easier and cheaper out there. Also what size pump do you think i'll need. I have a 60gph one but I don't think it'll move enough water.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Oct 17, 2006)

bejohnst said:
			
		

> Hey guys. I'm thinking about setting some sort of a water delivery system I can get to all my plants. I have 13 in large containers and it is hard to get to the back ones with the watering can. I was thinking about using a rubbermaid tub with a water pump inside and run tubing around the base of each plant. I was thinking i could just poke holes in the tube where i want the water to come out. Is this a logical plan or is there some easier and cheaper out there. Also what size pump do you think i'll need. I have a 60gph one but I don't think it'll move enough water.


It sounds like you want to develop a drip system. You've just mentioned the largest problem with having a non-hydroponic grow. MJ has to have a consistent supply of water.

The problem with using drip irrigation with dirt is that you'll have run-off. As with Hydro, you'll have to catch the run-off and return it to your reservoir.

An ebb and flow system would resolve all of these problems for you on your next crop. For this one, I'm not sure how much effort you want to expend to set up a drip system.

Let me know, and I'll help you all I can.

Good luck to you man!


----------



## bejohnst (Oct 17, 2006)

yea i want to set up something like a drip system. But I would only run it at my disclosure when i thought the soil was drying out. I would also watch it run to avoid run off. I already get a little bit when i'm just using the can. This is just so i don't have to move the plants all around every time I water. I know i could get one of those watering wands but then it seems with a high gph pump and the wand i'll be spending like $100.


----------



## dream grower (Oct 17, 2006)

Hey bejohnst, I was just sittin here watchin my fish and it hit me - he could use fish tank hoses and valves. do as many pots as ya want. Maybe im just too high but check it out... cheeap too


----------



## Mutt (Oct 17, 2006)

I see a lot of posts dealing with these things. of course we stoners are Do-It-Yourself Junkies. We have better things to spend our money on than some product we would have more fun making ourselves.   We sit around and think up stuff. So I thought I'd toss some cool non-MJ links that I find neat stuff that could be incorporated into our grows. Or the "inspiration" kinda thing that we go "Hey thats cool, but would be better is..."

http://www.diynetwork.com/
http://www.growingedge.com/
http://www.gardenideas.com/
http://www.doityourself.com/

I always find something neat at one of these sites. and ussually cheap to do. 

I see what you thinkin Dream Grower. Could be done easily. With a cheapo timed valve or something. Supply a steady constant drip without overwatering.


----------



## bejohnst (Oct 18, 2006)

haha of course we're do it yourself guys. I get so many ideas just by smoking a bowl and heading to homedepot lol. 

I guess I just need to figure out how to have like 13 values run off one hose. 

Anybody have any experience with something like this: http://www.homedepot.com/prel80/HDU...ID=ccdladdjeejdjlecgelceffdfgidgmk.0&MID=9876

Does it drip out or spray?


----------



## bejohnst (Oct 18, 2006)

Well for anybody wondering they do just drip. But after running through 20 feet of 1/4" tubing I don't think my 60 gph will be able to fuel 13 of these things. But then again I didn't have a leak proof fit from my pump to the tubing so that might have hurt things a bit


damn me for living 3 mins from a home depot and 3.5 mins from a walmart lol


----------

